# hygetropin.com.cn fake or real



## skel00 (Jun 20, 2009)

The box has a security number which works on hygetropin.com.cn but not hygetropin.cn. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

well the box with the security number is fake....and the server fo lins site is in the uk..The onld style without the security sticker is actually the original genuine hyge....But, the securityu sticker hyge is still good gh....just not made under licence in a licenced lab......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

why not use the search function and look under hygetropin....You will find out all the info you need there as tbh, we get this question 2-3 times per day and it's getting quite boring answering the same question all the time....use the search function and find it for yourself ,mate.....it's all there written down..


----------



## skel00 (Jun 20, 2009)

I looked all over the forum and others. I'm just looking for a specific answer related to the .com.cn domain vs the .cn. I have seen pics of the boxes online, and mine is identical to the .cn box, the only thing different is the URL on the packaging.

I just wondered if hygetropin.com.cn is actually knocking out fakes but with his own security system in place to make the customer believe its real. It all looks official to me but surely if one has hygetropin.cn on the box and another has hygetropin.com.cn then one is bound to be counterfeit?

I read the stories about people leaving companies and setting up offshoots etc, but it still doesn't answer the question about this specific site.

thanks in advance


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, there are3-4 hyges all claiming to be real...all have different websites.....so the answer to your question is that the ones you have are not the genuine originals...He is indeed knocking out fakes, but fakes that contain proper gh...just not licenced by the gov't.......so fakes nonetheless


----------



## transporter (Jun 20, 2009)

Is all a bit confusing with hygetropin imo. So many different types of it are out there now. With old pinwheel.With security sticker and .cn.With security sticker and .com.cn Kefei is offering hyges which is also different to the 3 others I named. Really crazy?!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yes it is confusing and stupid, but is not Hygenes fault....They have made hyge which is the worlds biggest seller, so people have started to copy it and claim theirs is the genuine one.....Not exactly unheard of is it...I personally blame people who buy the counterfeit stuff....as it then gives these people a market....

The bottom end of the matter is, the old style pinwheel is the genuine hyge....all others are counterfeit, no matter how they dress it up and whatever fcuking stickers/security bullsh!t they use....it really makes me laugh....someone sticks a security sticker on a box, and then people think it's genuine.....talk about falling for the oldest trick in the book


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

bringing back this thread,so which website is the real hygetropin,what is there web address,if they have one


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you cannot buy genuine hyge over the net so therefore there is not a web address......


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

is it the chinese one with i think a couple of dragons on the box, come in 8and4 iu


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hyge only comes in 8 iu


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

have you seen the hyge now in the chinese boxes with chinese writing on like is it ready or orange in colour i have one in the car

whats this all about

the inside contents are exactly the same


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That may be lumatroping....I know hygene were releasing one with orange lids.....they recently released some hcg in 25 x 5000 iu bottles, and are releasing MT2 soon also


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

glanzav said:


> have you seen the hyge now in the chinese boxes with chinese writing on like is it ready or orange in colour i have one in the car
> 
> whats this all about
> 
> the inside contents are exactly the same


 i think they are the ones im on about have they got 2 dragons on or some similar chinese pictures,cos the ones i was on about were orange


----------



## Attica321 (Jun 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> That may be lumatroping....I know hygene were releasing one with orange lids.....they recently released some hcg in 25 x 5000 iu bottles, and are releasing MT2 soon also


Hi!

What do you think about the adresses

Are these it fakes?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I only know of one jin site online to be real and it aint that one im affraid.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

*HI DAVID BROWN.*


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ricky2121 said:


> HYGETROPIN.COM.CN, Is it FAKE or GENUINE?
> 
> :thumb :I am the first person to try tomato<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> ...


 :ban: can i have the 2 mins of my life back for reading that BS


----------

